# Distant Fires



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

A 12" x 12" Acrylic on Canvas


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Very interesting piece. This one you would find me standing in front of at a gallery musing over for a long while.


----------

